# How long have you gone...



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

How long have you gone without looking at your fish???

The longest i've gone without looking at them is probably 8 hours, and that's because i'm sleeping. for some reason, i have a need to check up on them to make sure everything is working and signs of injury or sickness. call me crazy...


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

im not going to call you crazy cause i do the same if im at work or sleeping i dont see them but even in the middle of the night when i wake up for my dead of the night drink and piss i look at them with the moonlighting.

i most recently had the idea of getting a wireless webcam and setting up a 24/7 Piranha Watch so i can see how every thing is if im at work or vacation from my laptop.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

^^^sweet idea man. next time i go away, im harsh gonna do that.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i can go a couple days without lookin to closely at them, just a quick check for injuries and feeding

and i always check temperatures, but i do this every now and then just so i can shock myself on the

growth, then im back to stareing at the tank for a few hours a day


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

8 hours usually while im at work.at one time thought i went 3 days without looking cause i forgot i even had piranhas


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

I went out of town for 8 days and my roomate fed my reds. I was amazed how much bigger they were. It's fun to go away even for a weekend to see how much they've changed. They're about 4" now


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i can go a couple days without lookin to closely at them, just a quick check for injuries and feeding
> 
> and i always check temperatures, but i do this every now and then just so i can shock myself on the
> 
> ...










same with me


----------



## *J2* (Apr 28, 2005)

The longest I've gone was probably yesterday actually...I left my house at 6:45 am for work...then worked out right after work...so by the time I got home it was 7:00pm or so...So I would say the longest is 12 hrs and 15 mins.


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

The only time im not looking at my rhom is when im asleep.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

When I'm really busy, I just look at them when I feed, change water, check temp and water parameters. So like 15 min per day sometimes. They like their privacy.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Gone a week before when on vacation.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

ive gone a week without looking at them a few times


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I see the, everyday, but dont check them to closely


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have them in my bedroom, so theres never a day when I dont get to see them. Except only when I go on vacation.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

There are many times I go almost a week without seeing them when on the road, however the longest was (3) weeks when I went on vacation in Italy...My Neighbour watched and fed them for me.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> I have them in my bedroom, so theres never a day when I dont get to see them. Except only when I go on vacation.
> [snapback]1041083[/snapback]​










I treat my fish better then most people I know


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Both my tanks are in my bedroom so i never miss a day with out seeing at least a quick look at them :nod:


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i look at them, and count them 2 or 3 times a day.
wes


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

About 16 hours.... 8 for when I am sleep and the other 8 for when I am at work.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

about a week while on vacations i was nervous though because i had my sister taking care of feeding them and stuff. I called her at least once a day make sure everything as alright.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I have to look at my p's everyday, I have to walk right infront of them to get out of my bedroom.
I dont check them closely every day....


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i see myn everyday, cuz there in my bedroom.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

16 days when I went to France for the job.

I left 6 feeders in the tank, plus my dad came home after a week to check if everyting OK

It was so long, 16 days without seeing my rhom


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

I used to work for 24 days in the patch and come home for 4 day for about 6 months. I got some baby reds which my roomate took care of when i started in the patch. It was amazing how much they grew. At the end of the six month i was gone for 55 days. they grew alomst 2 inches. It was crazy. I spent a good 10 hours in front of the tank during my 4 days off.

I have different reds now. I am in away for about 2 weeks right now. will be interesting to see how much they grow. I am starting in the patch agin next month, I am going to use ctredbelly's idea with the webcam so i can look at them


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

As long as I'm not at home, I can't watch my fish. As soon as I get home, I see them (tanks are in my living room).


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

NavinWithPs said:


> How long have you gone without looking at your fish???
> 
> The longest i've gone without looking at them is probably 8 hours, and that's because i'm sleeping. for some reason, i have a need to check up on them to make sure everything is working and signs of injury or sickness. call me crazy...
> 
> ...


like a week or two. most fish are pretty boring.


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

I left my P with my friend for almost a full year may 2004-april 20/2005. when i came home a wanted my P back my friend almost didnt want to give him back.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I look at my oscar as many times a day as I am in my bedroom, which is quite often.

BTW: I would like him to go to a good home, because he can not stay in such a small tank. Please PM me if you are interested. You have to be willing to come and get him. Take a look at my signature.
~Taylor~


----------

